# Shopsabre 23



## Bob H (10 mo ago)

Hi All
This is my first post. I am looking into the SS 23 router and looking for opinions from owners about their experiences with this router. Also, if any Canadian owners are on this forum, did you have to pay duties or was it exempt under current free trade agreements. I am looking at the SS23, Camaster Stinger or the Axiom routers.
Thanks for looking


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bob.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

not familiar with the shop sabre or axiom. i will say that there is a great forum for CAMaster users. it is very active, extremely knowledgeable folks willing to help. there is a classified section for used cnc's. good luck, keep us posted!





Forums - CAMheads CNC Router Forum By: CAMaster CNC


vBulletin Forums



www.camheads.org


----------



## ShopSabre CNC (10 mo ago)

Bob H said:


> Hi All
> This is my first post. I am looking into the SS 23 router and looking for opinions from owners about their experiences with this router. Also, if any Canadian owners are on this forum, did you have to pay duties or was it exempt under current free trade agreements. I am looking at the SS23, Camaster Stinger or the Axiom routers.
> Thanks for looking



Hi Bob,

Give our team at ShopSabre a call, we have many references we can provide and are happy to do a full comparison on the products.

Thank you, 

952-461-4570
ShopSabre CNC


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

I'll vouch for Shop Sabre. Tech support is top notch!
SS Pro404 ATC


----------



## Bob H (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies. I have been in touch with Jesse at shopsabre. I should have a quote soon. I may have to go with the router instead of spindle and upgrade later.
Shipping might be expensive and the 30 something percent exchange rate tacks on quite a bit. I do subscribe to the cry once theory when buying tools, and that has served me well. Even a cheap machine is pretty dear and I dont want anything subpar.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @ShopSabre CNC


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bob.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Axioms are good machines, and the company is now owned by JET.


----------



## Bob H (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply.
Do you own an Axiom machine? If so, what model?


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

I own the Axiom Iconic 8 with a 1.1HP air cooled spindle, and a V5 Pro 8, which is 4th axis capable (Rotary). Both use the Rich Auto Controller.


----------



## Bob H (10 mo ago)

I am still keeping my options open. Axiom and Laguna are possible as well as camaster.
I am not sure about running off a hanheld unit though. I have tons of gcoding experience and am so used to having a monitor in front of me, I think it would be weird to not have that. Obviously it works well or they would not be petting them out there. I may get to view an Axiom as I am going on a roadtrip and a tool dealer has one on display in the city I will be visiting.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Bob H said:


> I am still keeping my options open. Axiom and Laguna are possible as well as camaster.
> I am not sure about running off a hanheld unit though. I have tons of gcoding experience and am so used to having a monitor in front of me, I think it would be weird to not have that. Obviously it works well or they would not be petting them out there. I may get to view an Axiom as I am going on a roadtrip and a tool dealer has one on display in the city I will be visiting.


If you're handy you might want to consider the Avid CNC. You can start out small (4 x 2), and then enlarge the machine (up to 5 x 10) as you see fit to meet your needs. Their machines run on Mach4, and your laptop or dedicated computer. I have two friends that have 4 x 8 that I help them build and they're very satisfied with the results.


----------



## Bob H (10 mo ago)

I am going plug and play for this. I thought about building years ago after building a slot morticer that I built for loose tenon joinery.
It was a fun project but I just dont want to spend the time and effort to do it. Getting lazy.


----------



## Bob H (10 mo ago)

I ended up ordering an Avid pro4848 after all.
The people at SS were professional and prompt with emails and info. I just thought that the Avid was going to work out better in the end. I also contacted team Yellow, but they only answered emails once and after sending 3 or 4, I got tired of waiting for a reply.
Looking forward to cutting.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Bob H said:


> I ended up ordering an Avid pro4848 after all.
> The people at SS were professional and prompt with emails and info. I just thought that the Avid was going to work out better in the end. I also contacted team Yellow, but they only answered emails once and after sending 3 or 4, I got tired of waiting for a reply.
> Looking forward to cutting.


You'll be very happy with the Avid. My friend talked to me the other day and said he was totally happy with his Avid, and has already purchased the Rotary setup. Keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Bob H (10 mo ago)

I will, but in about 15 weeks!


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Bob H said:


> I will, but in about 15 weeks!


_ I know  I was creating a setup for a client and saw how long it was going to take :-(_


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Bob H said:


> I ended up ordering an Avid pro4848 after all.
> The people at SS were professional and prompt with emails and info. I just thought that the Avid was going to work out better in the end. I also contacted team Yellow, but they only answered emails once and after sending 3 or 4, I got tired of waiting for a reply.
> Looking forward to cutting.


I have a Pro4848 and am very happy with it. I built my own electronics panel and sourced a spindle/vfd from china so saved a lot of money. With a 60V 1200W power supply, I can get 1000 IPM rapids and 500 IPM cuts (if the bit allows).

Long lead time but totally worth the wait.


----------

